# CJC 1295 w/o dac - best dosage with 100mcg of GHRP2? And maths to break down please!



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Whats the best dosage to use with 100mcg of GHRP-2?

Also, with a 2mg vial, whats the best way to break it down into this dose?

Will be using this for the from now on so need to get the maths sorted in my head quickly early on.

I'm thinking with a 2mg vial its 2000mcg. So 2000mcg can be broken down into 2ml/cc of bac water and each 0.1ml will be 100mcg and 100mcg is perhaps a good dose of CJC 1295 w/o dac to combine with the 100mcg of GHRP-2?

How long will the CJC 1295 w/o dac remain stable in BAC water?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Whats the best dosage to use with 100mcg of GHRP-2?
> 
> Also, with a 2mg vial, whats the best way to break it down into this dose?
> 
> ...


you've got the idea with dilution right.

the saturation dose of both GHRH and GHRP is 1mcg/kg.

in bac water, in a fridge, 2-4weeks is fine.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Good stuff - being I'm 100kg 100mcg of both will be spot on 

Thanks. Will get on using this stuff from this evening on


----------



## Oggy7 (Jun 25, 2011)

See for storing the peptides before you mix with water, is it still best to store in the fridge or even the freezer?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Oggy7 said:


> See for storing the peptides before you mix with water, is it still best to store in the fridge or even the freezer?


fridge is fine


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GHRP2 is slightly more efficient than GHRP6 the saturation dose for 2 is 0.8mcg per kg opposed to 1mcg per kg for the 6 a small point but it does mean you can use less and the reason why some feel sides from GHRP 2 when they use it as they are using to much.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks mate. Keep up the good work in The Beef - always an interesting read. Ps why do you call UKM "Muscle Chat"?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

glad i read this, im 92kg so for ghrp 2 thats 73mcg so i can try and reduce this, only problem is i mixed 2.5ml bac water with my ghrp 2 5mg so thats 100mcg for 5iu on slin pin, getting 73mcg would be hard lol.

PSCARB - have you had good experiences with peptides?


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

how long do cjc and ghrp6 last once mixed and kept in fridge before its useless?


----------

